# Daddy's SO proud!!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great to hear.....Now get started......Carson will make a great big brother!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's amazing how they seem to "sence" that they need to be gentle around the little ones... really endearing!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Carson!!!!! Congrats on getting the green light to start your family!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful! My niece has a Golden who is great with my Grand Niece. I baby-sit on Monday's at her Gym. I know Shadow would be wonderful with her, but I think Tucker might try to grab her and Run!

They have a program out there for parents of the 4 footed who are expecting to be parents of the precious two footed. It's called Stork's and....I can't remember. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good boy, Carson! Way to go! I know exactly what you mean about being so proud of them at a time like that.

I had a similar experience on Superbowl Sunday. I was so worried taking my 11 month old pup to join in on the festivities. He was a perfect angel (surprised me ... LOL, he's a good boy but some things are just too tempting for fun-loving goldens) & showed off all his tricks, didn't beg (too much) for food & didn't chase their cats. He & Peyton Manning were the star players of the day.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My oldest daughter's friend came over yesterday, with her two young kids, too... And aside from the constant kisses and face licking, Cosmo and Samson did great too...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> My oldest daughter's friend came over yesterday, with her two young kids, too... And aside from the constant kisses and face licking, Cosmo and Samson did great too...


Gotta keep those little kids clean!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Gotta keep those little kids clean!!!!


We've never worried much with Samson...we just make sure there's no tennis balls around. Not sure what he'd do if a little kid tried to take a tennis ball from him.... But with Cosmo, we just don't know what to expect. He's supposed to be the bad-behavior dog.....but he was great.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I love seeing how good Goldens are with kids!

At Christmas Harlow was playing with my cousin's baby, Harlow was 8 months and Jennifer was 9 months 

Jennifer grabbed her kong (with treats in it) out of Harlows mouth before we could stop her, and Harlow was fine, let her take it. She just kissed Jennifer instead


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah Carson..........Great job..... I love when they make us proud...........


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Way to go Carson. Goldens are such good family dogs. Our two are hardly ever around kids and yet when they are they are wonderful. They do sense that kids need difference handling. I took my to my classroom and was AMAZED at how they picked out the kids that needed that extra love and attention.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Good boy Carson! Did Dad remember to give you lots of treats after being so good?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Thor's Mom said:


> Good boy Carson! Did Dad remember to give you lots of treats after being so good?


Of course....  ...and plenty of belly rubs too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite is terrified of them- it's his one problem behavior. He is NEVER aggressive, but he backs away in fear and he starts flipping out if they try to touch him. I feel the same way, though 

Kiki LOVES them...

Glad to know Carson won't mind sharing his parents with a human puppy


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Good job, Carson! Goldens and children are a match made in heaven. Sandy was raised with my day care babies around, and was actually the reason many of the parents picked my house over others. She won everyone's hearts. From 6 week old infants, to 10 year old rowdy boys, Sandy was a gentle sweetie - and my second pair of eyes! lol

Now you know you can bring a new soul into the house, and Carson will be happy.


----------

